# Mini-rex grooming



## Violet23 (Jul 12, 2010)

Jezz is shedding, really really bad! I swear if I tried to pull out all the little tufts of hair I would get enough for another bunny her size! Any other mini-rex owners out there know a good type of brush to use? I tried using my cat brush but it pulled out hair that wasnt being shed with it, leaving her with a bald patch  it looked hilarious but i dont thinka patchy bunny will like me very much after, lol


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 12, 2010)

I use a slicker brush, and also a furminator. They seem to work okay, but I also feed my rabbits dandelion greens and that helps to control some of the shedding.  

Emily


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 12, 2010)

oh dear! rexy moult! my two standard rexes could shed for england! they seem to be constantly tufty personally i use a lint roller - the kind you use for clothes. my local supermarket sell them very cheaply and i find it doesnt leave me with a bald bunny! i know others swear by a furminator. the lint roller works for me as its easy just to quickly roll the thing over the bunny. i dont have to get the thing at the right angle which i found i had to with a brush.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 12, 2010)

we use a lint roller and sometimes just a damp hand


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 12, 2010)

I use a furminator, but mainly just pluck. And yes, they do get bald patches. If the fur is going to come out, then I'd rather pluck it than have them digest it.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Jul 12, 2010)

I pluck first and then use a slicker and then a lint roller and then wet hands. My otter buck Angus just had a fur explosion with the heat we have been getting. I brought him outside and plucked a grocery bag full of fur. I am saving it in case some of the brood does don't pull enough. 

Roger


----------



## Nela (Jul 13, 2010)

I have this round rubber brush I found in the cat section. It's harmless and, when wet, it gathers the hair pretty nicely. I cannot really use my hands because I am severely allergic. I have also used lint brushes like others have mentionned.


----------



## Violet23 (Jul 13, 2010)

I didnt even think of lint brushes! we always have 1 or 2 of them kicking around, thanks everyone! I also just bought this really nice brush that i think is like the furminator, and if it doesnt work on my bun I can use it on my cats


----------



## butsy (Jul 13, 2010)

butsy is doing the exact same thing !!! i bought a bunny grooming kit, it came with two brushes and nail clippers for 12 $ at global pet foods . it works awsome ! even tho i do have to brush her at least 3 times a day, she doesnt like to be brushed tho lol.


----------



## AquaticRex (Jul 14, 2010)

i've heard that if you use a hair blower (at a far distance on cold setting) blowing at the opposite direction of the hairs will bring up the fur, though it is prolly messy. i'm going to have to figure something out cause my rex is starting...


----------



## Violet23 (Jul 14, 2010)

lol, must be the season for everyone. and the brush i got is called the "furbuster", been working really good so far, she is significantly less fuzzy and much sleeker looking


----------



## tiabia0 (Jul 16, 2010)

My mini rex sheds like crazy too. I brush my bunnies at least once a week. I use the furminator. It works better than any brush i've ever tried!


----------

